
Show HN: We got tired of asking 'What browser are you using?' and created this - ashastry
https://aboutmybrowser.com
======
dsr_
Let me make a suggestion: for reporting, return a URL with a set of word codes
rather than numbers and letters.

<https://aboutmybrowser.com/dog_walrus_banana_door>

If you figure out a set of 1000 short words that are not too close to each
other and easy to pronounce, four of them gives you a trillion possible
combinations. If you window it so that the first word is always the same on a
given day and keep a record of that list, you can differentiate a billion
combinations in a day and have a good check that the information was gathered
recently (or else is a thousand or more days old.)
<http://www.manythings.org/vocabulary/lists/l/> will get you common words, as
a start.

~~~
sylvinus
Beware that "walrus" may not be that easy to pronounce by a foreigner :)

~~~
swalberg
Using the 26 letters from the NATO alphabet might be easier, it's made to be
intelligible for non-English speakers over a radio connection with static.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NATO_phonetic_alphabet>

~~~
mustardhamsters
Good starting point, but that won't get him trillions of combinations.

~~~
jerf
It does with 9 letters. In this case though I think I'd use them like a
counter, so I would probably still top out at around 4 or 5.

------
jonasvp
Wow, talk about synchronicity... I put up our site doing the exact same thing
_last night_! Design-wise you're definitely ahead, however. :-)

Our version is at <http://www.browser-details.com>. When you sign up you get
your own subdomain - or you define a CNAME under your own domain [premium].
You can upload your logo, define a list of recipients, and your clients can
send the browser details directly to one of those recipients/departments.

We still need to change the color scheme (I wanted to launch at the end of the
week, so it's straight Bootstrap for now) and finish the translation to
German. Also: Premium version!

Feel free to be a beta tester! Also: all the best to the OP, great idea! ;-)

~~~
pakeha
Your site correctly identified my browser as Chrome for iPhone. OP's site
detected it as Safari on OS/2. Kudos. Perhaps you could share some insights on
why this might be.

~~~
jonasvp
Sure! We're using <http://user-agent-string.info/>

I didn't feel up to doing the parsing myself...

------
jasonkester
Cool. How about adding a way to automatically fire off a web hook after
sniffing the information. As in:

"Thanks for reporting the issue. Would you mind following this link so that we
can get some information about your web browser?
<https://aboutmybrowser.com/?to=mysite.com/browserhook>

Or better, let me sign up for an account and register a named webhook with
you, as in, <https://aboutmybrowser.com/mysite>, that would automatically
forward information from anybody hitting it to the webhook url I'd configured
at mysite.com.

That would rock.

~~~
prateekdayal
Yep! That's the next step. We wanted to get the MVP out and get feedback from
the community. Please follow us on Twitter to stay updated (again, no bullshit
and just product announcements) - <https://twitter.com/aboutmybrowser>

------
aidos
There's also supportdetails.com which has a feature to let you customise [1]
the recipient email etc so people can easily forward the details through to
you.

[1]
[http://supportdetails.com/?sender_name=example&sender=em...](http://supportdetails.com/?sender_name=example&sender=email@example.com&recipient=email@example.com)

~~~
ashastry
Yep. That one looks good and showed up in our research as well. In
aboutmybrowser, we generate a custom url for you so you can copy the url and
share your info easily. No need to copy all the text or enter your email to
share the info. Just better to protect your privacy and anonymity.

More of the similar products out there focus on users who want to find out
their info (basically savvy users). This is for support agents who want to
find out their users' browser info without asking them to go through so much
trouble

~~~
pbhjpbhj
> _No need to copy all the text or enter your email to share the info._ //

So a support provider has to send the user to your site. The user then has to
copy the URL, paste it in to a message, lookup the person making the request
for the details and forward them. The requester has to then go to your site
and enter the URL in order to retrieve the details.

Compared with the support supplier sending an email with a link to
[http://supportdetails.com/?sender_name=Example&sender=em...](http://supportdetails.com/?sender_name=Example&sender=email1@example.com&recipient=email2@example.com)
and the user clicking "send details" and the requester getting the details in
their email.

All to protect the company offering the service from getting your email
address?

~~~
mustardhamsters
Most of my tech support requests come in via email anyway. I send them to
supportdetails.com, and they're very happy to send me an email. We have a
tech-savvy userbase, so usually they say they liked it so much they'll use it
themselves.

~~~
prateekdayal
Thanks for the feedback. We have added a share widget which also has share by
email as an option. Please check it out

------
kibwen
That's an interesting Firefox logo you're displaying. Rather than featuring
the generic "Planet Mozilla" globe, it appears to be using a map of Earth
centered on Japan. The fox looks a bit sleeker as well.

For comparison, here's the official Firefox branding page:
<http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/brand/identity/>

~~~
prateekdayal
I never noticed that :) Here is the icon set (free for commercial use) -
<http://www.iconfinder.com/search/?q=iconset%3Abrowsers>

~~~
notatoad
the official icons for all the browsers have licenses that allow them to be
used anywhere, as long as they are only used to refer only to their official
product (i.e. you can use the firefox logo anywhere you want, as long as you
only use it to mean firefox and not some other product)

IANAL, but i believe that creative reproductions like the ones you are using
violate the trademark of the actual icon owner, and they certainly violate the
branding guidelines of all the browsers in question.

Just use the official icons: it's clearer for your users, and it is what the
browser vendors want you to do.

------
lordlarm
With Maxthon I get "We're sorry, but something went wrong"
(<https://aboutmybrowser.com/398693348>)

Also, why are you using (ugly) unofficial icons for some of the browsers
(Opera for example)? :)

~~~
josteink
Same for stock JB browser.

~~~
joe_fishfish
Also Chrome on JB.

~~~
gordonguthrie
and Rockmelt

------
sassyboy
As geeks, we tend to forget sometimes how trivial questions such as "What
browser are you using" leave some users completely stumped. Heck, there may be
so many people who do not even know the meaning of a browser. This seems a
simple yet great way to get the required info. Kudos!

------
stanleydrew
A couple of things:

I have cookies and javascript turned off in Chrome on Android. This apparently
is too much to handle as I keep getting the standard rails request failure
page.

I switched to the default android browser where I run JavaScript and accept
cookies and was told I was running Chrome on Linux.

I then went back to Chrome and hit "request desktop site" which just changes
the user agent string and was told I had Chrome on Linux. But also was told
that I needed to turn on JavaScript to see the rest of the details. Why? It's
just text.

~~~
stanleydrew
Here are the three URLs respectively:

<https://aboutmybrowser.com/3112024109>
<https://aboutmybrowser.com/2548601500>
<https://aboutmybrowser.com/3662672473>

I see now that some of the extra info is only discernable via JavaScript. But
surely the info about whether JavaScript and cookies are enabled could be
shown either way?

------
cnlwsu
Love it, I forwarded it to our QA and support team. One problem seems to be
since the url bar is automatically updated (redirect?) with the current
results people ended up bookmarking it instead of the just
"aboutmybrowser.com" so they saw FF come up as a result in IE and such when
opening in other browser.

------
twog
Another great tool that does this is <http://supportdetails.com/> I like how
aboutmybrowser allows you to grab a quick link to share.

~~~
calinet6
We use this. Works great and is very user-friendly even for people who aren't
good with computers.

------
pdw
> We're sorry, but something went wrong.

Iceweasel 15 (rebadged Firefox) on Linux.

~~~
prateekdayal
Oops :( Can you please pass on the url string you got? (That has all your
info)

~~~
breadbox
Lynx 2.8.6rel.4: <https://aboutmybrowser.com/1283428590>

Lynx 2.8.8dev.2: <https://aboutmybrowser.com/4027520259>

Links 2.1pre32: <https://aboutmybrowser.com/3138479085>

ELinks 0.11.1: <https://aboutmybrowser.com/3604611808>

(Text-based browsers deserve love, too.)

~~~
ashastry
Hi. We have fixed these errors now. Please check it out...

------
emilsedgh
Seems nice. A couple of things: 1) It would be cool if it gets shorter urls so
it would be usable on phone. 2) It detects Safari on Linux for me. Im using
Konqueror. <https://aboutmybrowser.com/848858317>

~~~
prateekdayal
Thanks for pointing out the bug. We'll work on it. 'Safari on linux' does
sound weird, doesn't it? :)

We'll work on the urls. As such the layout scales down on phones (thanks to
Bootstrap 2.0)

~~~
brianfryer
Great tool! I can definitely see myself using this :-)

I viewed the site with Chrome for iOS (on an iPad 2), and it detected "Safari
on OS/2". Is that correct?

~~~
adlpz
lolno (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OS/2>). But it's funny.

------
anonymoushn
It looks like it detects the resolution of the primary display. I'm not sure
if there's a way to pick the "right" display, though.

    
    
      Screen Width        1440
      Screen Height       900
      Browser Width       2560
      Browser Height      1368

~~~
w0utert
I'm not really sure if it's a glitch in the tool or that the resolution is
(deliberately?) misreported by my browser, but on my iPad 3 it reports
1024x768.

A nice extension to this would be to add some kind of database of popular
mobile devices, so you can detect the device type from the reported
attributes. I think you coud extract some interesting device usage statistics
out of it.

~~~
NLips
That's the size reported by Safari so that pages scale correctly for a
"retina" screen.

------
tsieling
Nice. We did the same thing a few months ago and released it as open source:
<http://denimandsteel.com/work/browser-wink/>

------
johns
Please make the 'Copy Link' button the biggest primary looking thing on the
page. Like 48px big big.

------
irfan
Hoping to see wget info, tried getting it via wget and it showed something
went wrong :-(

<https://aboutmybrowser.com/2691400901>

------
robbiea
I think if you add a "share via e-mail" feature right underneath it, it would
be awesome.

------
ddffnn
Suggestion: Check the version against the latest release and kindly notify
visitors if a newer release is available. Provide the link to make it easy to
upgrade.

I've often had family and friends ask me why some site or service doesn't work
but they don't know if their browsers are up to date. I would love to start by
directing them to a site like this and telling them to upgrade if they aren't
using the latest version of their browser.

------
sanat
I use <http://supportdetails.com/> . It's solved this problem for me since
atleast the last 4 years.

~~~
dkroy
I actually prefer the one you linked, over this new one. I like the layout,
and sharing options better.

------
wldlyinaccurate
I don't know how easy it is (or if it's even possible) but it would be really
useful to detect what add-ons are enabled. Things like Adblock, Flashblock,
cause a lot of trouble and some users don't even know that they have them
installed.

I also wonder whether it's possible to detect whether Flash is actually
_enabled_. I disable the Flash plugin on Chrome by default, but tools like
this generally don't pick up on that.

~~~
MartinCron
_I also wonder whether it's possible to detect whether Flash is actually
enabled._

You should be able to try to actually _do something_ with a tiny embedded
flash application and have that flip a "yes, flash is really on" bit.

------
ottbot
It's unfortunate that when using IE, both this and supportdetails.com only
give versions as specific as "Windows XP" and "IE 8", whereas I get more
detailed version info using Chrome on OS X.

I'm trying to track down an IE issue and would love for our support team to
get customers to use something like this. But we need more info to make it
easier to reproduce the problem.

~~~
prateekdayal
Can you please give us the permalink you get? Here or at
prateek@supportbee.com so we can debug this? We want to make this super
useful. This is just a MVP.

~~~
ottbot
Here you go:

<https://aboutmybrowser.com/890034160>

Windows XP on Virtuabox

~~~
ottbot
Ah, I probably could have been more clear. I was expecting (hoping) for more
information. It doesn't seem to have anything wrong, but it would be great if
it was possible to get a more detailed version number, like 8.0.6001.18702.

~~~
Udo
A quick look at your User Agent string suggests there is no detailed version
number made available by your browser in the first place.

------
cabirum
Windows 8 (rtm) is detected as "Windows NT"

<https://aboutmybrowser.com/647576433>

------
prateekdayal
This is our weekend hack. Would love your feedback.

The app is primarily for people doing customer support to understand if their
users are using supported browsers and right plugins (like flash etc).

Info link - <https://aboutmybrowser.com/?nr> (no-redirect since we want it to
be zero click for your users)

~~~
rplnt
If you access a direct link (to someone's browser info) the page should make
it clear that it's not your browser you are visiting. Now it says "share your
browser info" even if you opened some other url.

~~~
bmj1
Nice idea - this could be achieved by dropping a cookie.

~~~
ashitvora
I guess what he is trying to do is, ask user's OS, Browser, whether Flash or
any other plugin is installed or not when you are talking to customer for
support. Not to gather stats.

------
q_revert
works nicely for me in firefox/opera, but doesn't do too well in anything
else... although I'd doubt you'd need to worry about them too much, still,
it's always nice to see apps like this fail gracefully, if you had a 'this
particular browser isn't supported' type message rather than 'something went
wrong'

<http://imgur.com/a/chkc2>

broken useragents..

konqueror: Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Konqueror/4.6; Linux) KHTML/4.6.5 (like
Gecko) Fedora/4.6.5-8.fc14

seamonkey: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.1.19)
Gecko/20110429 Fedora/2.0.14-1.fc14 SeaMonkey/2.0.14

dillo: dillo/0.8.6 < \-- wouldn't worry about that one too much :)

epiphany: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-ie) AppleWebKit/534.16+
(KHTML, like Gecko) Version/5.0 Safari/534.16+ Epiphany/2.30.6

midori: Midori/0.2 (X11; Linux; U; en-ie) WebKit/534.7+

~~~
ashastry
We have fixed these errors now. Please check it out...

------
CJefferson
You don't make a great use of screen space. On my laptop, the very bottom
thing on the page I can see is a giant 'chrome' logo. I initially assumed all
you were doing is displaying the icon of my web-browser. 2/3 of the screen
height is basically empty, apart from one tiny text box.

------
IndigoIRIS
You should be grabbing this on your contact us page for your technical support
enquiries and then, in your message to whomever gets the requests, add a bit
add the bottom with 'for technical support use' followed by the browser
information.

------
josteink
Latest (regular desktop) Chrome on Windows 8 gets reported as Windows NT.

I mean.. Sure there's probably quite a bit of remnants from the Windows NT
codebase here and there, but it's probably not very useful for reporting to
support etc.

------
rlu
Any modern version of Windows will show up here as "Windows NT". I think you
should be able to determine the correct version through the user agent string.
"Windows NT 6.2" is Win8, 6.1 is Win7, 6.0 is Vista.

------
helentoomik
Nice, but it does not work very well for me (Opera on Mac). It reports the
browser and OS correctly, but then it claims I do not have JavaScript enabled
(which I do). Also when I click Contact support at the bottom, the page gets
dimmed out as if for a dialog, but I see no actual dialog anywhere. So
somewhere in your JS code there is a bug that makes it fail in Opera.
<https://aboutmybrowser.com/2079851324>

------
msredmond
I had to send five "what browser are you using" e-mails just last Friday. And
people never send the OS when we ask. Thank you, thank you for making this.

~~~
MartinCron
One thing that has become standard practice for me is to have any "contact us"
forms or error reporting pages automatically include all of this information
when sending messages. I also generally record persist the browser information
on important "events" such as registration and login, so I can refer to it if
I need it later.

You don't need it most of the time, but it saves so much time to not have to
bother asking for it.

------
Steko
There's a feature in a few iOS browsers (Atomic, Sleipnir at least) to report
as something else to avoid broken mobile sites or whatever.

There are a number of firefox add ons that do the same, this one has site
specific settings which is exactly what I needed and it works great:

<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/uacontrol/>

------
matan_a
It would be great to combine some public data source about browsers together
with what you have like, for example, adding information from WURFL:

<http://wurfl.sourceforge.net/help_doc.php>

Mind their (new) license tho if you plan to use them specifically.

Seems like a great fit so the user does not have to perform their own cross-
referencing.

------
kevin_p
Might not work properly for users in China. It's telling me I don't have
JavaScript enabled, when I do (Firefox on OSX, no weird extensions), and based
on the tab bar icon is still loading after >2 minutes. Perhaps you're loading
some blocked-in-China script that's preventing your page load event?

~~~
kevin_p
Update: The page did eventually load and worked properly. I looked at your
page source and found Facebook and Google Plus, which are both blocked here -
that would probably be what was stopping it working before. Perhaps you should
load these asynchronously, instead of waiting for them to load / time out
before updating the information?

------
nemetroid
If I visit with an odd User Agent I get a server error.

<https://aboutmybrowser.com/47523742> is an example where I used User Agent
Switcher in Firefox with the UA string

    
    
        Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Konqueror/4.5; FreeBSD) KHTML/4.5.4 (like Gecko)

~~~
prateekdayal
Thanks for reporting this. Only when we started working on this we realized
how complex user agent string parsing is. We will be improving it with all the
feedback so you can expect things to be better in a day or so.

~~~
rampr
Offtopic though, You might want to read how user agent strings have evolved -
<http://webaim.org/blog/user-agent-string-history/>

------
fourstar
I gave this out in a suggestion couple weeks ago in #javascript on freenode.
Nice job, since this is what I was looking for. Previously was using
<http://www.mybrowserinfo.com/detail.asp?bhcp=1>

------
gulbrandr
Related: <http://supportdetails.com/>

------
_feda_
Is it possible to identify certain add-ons in firefox even if they aren't in
the user agent string, or is that the only information you get from the
client?

Would be cool if it could tell that I use pentadactyl, stylish, ad-block plus
etc. etc.

------
nodata
(non-ambiguous) letters rather than numbers would be better to keep the urls
short.

------
tzaman
Too much scrolling for the amount of information given, otherwise, good job!

------
pavanky
It is identifying both chromium and firefox as chrome on Linux. The User Agent
String looks suspicious too..

<http://imgur.com/eYdlo,XjsOH>

EDIT: I am on ArchLinux if that helps.

~~~
keithpeter
Oddly enough, it is identifying Firefox 15 and Chrome 21 correctly on Ubuntu
12.04. I'm on an open wifi in a cafe.

------
heroic
Firefox on mac shows me this :P

[https://dl.dropbox.com/u/14534468/Screen%20Shot%202012-09-10...](https://dl.dropbox.com/u/14534468/Screen%20Shot%202012-09-10%20at%2011.17.40%20AM.png)

------
prateekdayal
We just fixed a bunch of errors and you should see results for android and
several other browsers. Please try it out and let us know.

We are working on adding more browser icons. Thank you for your patience

------
john-n
We used something similar for our support requests, a helpful piece to add may
ad block. You can check if ad block is on by trying to load some js on a path
with usual ad block triggers.

------
jelder
It accurately detected that I'm running Safari on OS/2. Pretty great!

<https://aboutmybrowser.com/4004112543>

(Actually, Chrome os iOS, but close enough.)

------
klodolph
I noticed that it's not at all fazed by user agent spoofing. Nice.

------
DenisM
I would rather ask people to send their inquires through my "contact us" form,
wherein I could collect all the data I need. Much less confusing to the user,
me thinks...

------
ivankirigin
The screen size vs monitor size looks incorrect
<https://aboutmybrowser.com/3056072335>

I'm browsing on a second monitor

~~~
aleyan
I think this is more a function of the browser reporting things poorly in the
header. Perhaps some client side javascript can help here?

My multi monitor setup reports even wilder results:
<https://aboutmybrowser.com/1708443426>

------
vog
For me, this site is currently quite useless. It merely shows:

"We're sorry, but something went wrong."

Is it a bug in the browser recognition, or is the site simply down due to its
exposure to HN?

~~~
ashastry
It currently shows this page if it cant parse the user agent. Can you post the
url with the error? It would help us debug.

~~~
joncalhoun
<https://aboutmybrowser.com/2605932122>

This is an error page and I am requesting the page using Chrome (18.0.1025123)
on Android ICS (4.0.4 on a Galaxy Nexus).

Something to note - if i check the "request desktop site" setting in chrome it
seems to work, but that may be because chrome pretends to be running on linux
in that case.

------
countessa
nice idea. found it a bit annoying that I had to scroll to get some details
that could easily sit above the fold.....i recognise the need for some sort of
virality and share-ability, and also that the idea is users will send tech
support the link, but perhaps it could be tempered a little and you could push
some important details above the fold - for example browser and browser
version and javascript on or off.

~~~
prateekdayal
Thanks for the feedback. We have gotten this feedback from others as well and
we will be improving the layout shortly.

------
caio1982
lynx -dump <http://aboutmybrowser.com> We're sorry, but something went wrong.

Really, guys? It's mothereffing lynx!

~~~
asdfaoeu
Actual site is down I think. I got that error in chrome on android.

------
emeraldd
I'm definitely going to keep an eye on this one ;) Looks a touch incomplete
now but I'll bet it gets a good deal more useful as time goes on.

------
SeanDav
Not a criticism at all but what is the point of this?

This is a genuine question, I have no idea why this seems
important/interesting enough to be No 1 on HN.

What am I missing?

~~~
citricsquid
I take it you've never done support or tried to fix a users issue?

Trying to find out what browser and version a user has can often be like
pulling teeth if they're not an experienced internet users; being able to link
them to a page and get all the info you need without a miscommunication is a
godsend.

------
zackkitzmiller
Findmebyip.com <http://fmbip.com/get-started/> is a lot more full featured, I
think.

------
artjumble
Can you add the info about Flash Player too? Like this:
<http://playerversion.com/>

------
emillon
I find it interesting that Flash is detected even with FlashBlock enabled. It
seems that the add-on only prevents its display.

~~~
sordina
I noticed that in Chrome too, but with 'click to play' turned on for plugins
in the preferences... Not sure if it's a good or bad thing actually, since I'd
rather sites assume I'm displaying flash so that I can continue blocking the
flash content they want to show me, rather than them displaying it via other
means.

------
tshadwell
It doesn't differentiate between the various versions of chrome. Chromium, for
example has no Google nonsense in it.

------
ritcho
<http://supportdetails.com/> still more useful, but nice work.

------
victordg
Great! Java detection would be a really nice feature. Further detail in OS
versions would be pretty useful as well.

------
xsaero00
<http://www.whatismybrowser.com/> is nicer looking.

------
laserbrain
Doesn't work properly. My OS is FreeBSD, site says my "OS Type" would be
Linux. Should be Unix or BSD instead.

------
_pferreir_
Great idea. I lost the count to the number of times I had to ask this
question. This will really help a lot.

------
tech-no-logical
The 'javascript : true' is redundant as this doesn't work with javascript
disabled. Other than that : nice.

~~~
aw3c2
Actually I visited it with Javascript disable. Saw the note about details
needing JS, smiled in anticipation of Javascript being used to sniff details,
got "javascript: false". I think they save the results but use JS to display
only (bleh...).

------
antihero
Please could you make it so it uses normal scrollbars? Fucking with the
scrollbars often breaks stuff.

~~~
ashastry
We are using normal scrollbars. Can you post a screenshot?

~~~
antihero
Ah, apologies! I posted that on the wrong topic, I meant to post it about that
ivory thing.

------
slykat
Now if there was an easy way of showing a user where the address bar is so
they can type it in...

------
Shorel
Can you internationalize the texts?

------
mmahemoff
Great idea.

Would be brilliant if it ran the browser through a battery of capability tests
(like HTML5test.com).

------
prawn
White label it for web developers.

~~~
prateekdayal
I think I know what you mean but can you explain your idea? Just the domain or
some added functionality? API?

~~~
prawn
Branded, possibly sub-domains, etc. So it looks like a tool their business
created for their clients.

------
rjsw
It correctly reports Firefox on NetBSD for me but also shows "OS Type: Linux".

------
bkardell
Is it really telling me that my stock android browser is safari on mac osx?

------
justanotheratom
FWIW, some information is not showing up for Metro IE10.

------
gosu
Tried it with Conkeror on Linux:

"We're sorry, but something went wrong."

------
Rulero
This is certainly helpful, thanks for sharing this.

------
gog
Android info also doesn't show up...

------
ashitvora
nice one. simple but very useful when you are dealing with non-tech users.

------
newman314
Reports webOS incorrectly.

------
gsmcnamara
Love it!

------
christopherscot
omg thank you

------
anandpdoshi
great initiative. very useful.

------
roshanonline
cool stuff.

------
derleth
500 Errors:

Lynx on Linux: <https://aboutmybrowser.com/1909674851>

w3m on Linux: <https://aboutmybrowser.com/1942341369>

links on Linux: <https://aboutmybrowser.com/3183933151>

elinks on Linux: <https://aboutmybrowser.com/3918182904>

Also, it works just fine on Firefox with NoScript blocking JavaScript from
your site.

~~~
lemieux
Didn't work on Android with native browser for me.

------
markmm
How many people don't know what browser they are using or OS? Pretty easy to
find out.

~~~
brittohalloran
LOTS (they don't read HN)

------
ck2
Woefully incomplete - you aren't even exploring navigator.plugins, installed
fonts, DOM storage settings, etc.

[https://panopticlick.eff.org/index.php?action=log&js=yes](https://panopticlick.eff.org/index.php?action=log&js=yes)

~~~
heyitsnick
It's this kind of negativity I wish I never read on Show HN threads. Woeful?
Seriously? _Deplorably bad or wretched_ [1]? It's an MVP of an interesting
concept and this is how you respond?

1\. <http://www.thefreedictionary.com/woefully>

~~~
citricsquid
I thought ck2 was joking because the one he linked includes _everything_ and
was designed to show just how information you leak; not to exist as a way to
quickly get a users info.

Maybe not, though.

